# Wildcat Skinner



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Wildcat Skinner, circa 1990, Frost Cutlery. ::saber::
This forum needs more knife videos so bring it people!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the video HVS!

I must admit that when I saw the title of the thread, I thought it was somehow related to Jack Skinner an old guy that I used to work with years ago. Everyone called him Wildcat and he was a funny, outgoing dude that was quick with a joke and was always available for a cold beer. Wildcat was a hell of an outdoorsman, full of brawn, big and loud. Made you smile just being around him. 

UNTIL you met his wife! Damn that woman could make ole Wildcat look like a sad little wet kitty kat! We lived in a small town and it was common to see everyone you worked with at local restuarants. Wildcat's wife would bitch and yell at him and generally embarrass Wildcat and everyone. Felt sorry for the guy but you'd see him the next day and he'd slap you on the back and tell you how good it was to see you last night or whatever. Good man, but I think he died. 

Sorry for getting off track but it brought back some old memories for me of old Jack "Wildcat" Skinner.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm a fan of the sharp and pointy. My style trends more towards the bushcraft/survival (favorite is Falkniven F1) with a few tactical thrown in for good measure. I'm all for more threads on this topic. Thanks for the video.


----------

